# Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Denver Nuggets at the Pepsi Center in Denver on Monday, January 2nd, 2006. The game will be at 9:00 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Denver Nuggets' last game was against the San Antonio Spurs, *L*, 88-98 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Los Angeles Clippers, *W*, 111-92* (*boxscore*)*.

The Nuggets have lost their last three games and the Celtics have won their last game (2-3 in their last five games). The Nuggets are 9-7 at home and the Celtics are 3-11 away. The Nuggets score 99 points per game and give up 98 points per game. The Celtics score 98.5 points per game and give up 100.2 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:











 









 Roster | *Game Site* | Team Statistics | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*








*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Denver Nuggets Forum Game Thread* *!*


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Go Boston!

Pierce versus Melo should be hype.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Greg Buckner...good times


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

I think Big Al is supposed to be starting again tonight over Perk...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Good


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*



Lanteri said:


> I think Big Al is supposed to be starting again tonight over Perk...


big al needs to touch the ball lots and lots and lots he is a force to be reckoned with on O and i believe we ride him more than usual, doc needs to realize this to help provide the interior scoring...unfortunately his d and fouling is behind so that's the prob...perk's o and fouling are behind so that hurts him...lol put them together, you get one helluva player


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Great defense Mark. It's all right. You can just leave Kenyon Martin completely open and allow Delonte West to try to block his shot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Delonte has been shooting very well over the last few games.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Delonte is 10/13 from 3 this road trip.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

LMAO

Blount just ripped that right out of Melo's hands. That had to be an accident.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

The Celtics are shooting very well as a team (6-8). Blount is hitting tough post shots and Pierce is hitting tough turnaround jump shots.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Okay Blount you can just stop shooting now. K, thanks.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Delonte for 3 AND the foul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Delonte hits the three-point shot _even when being fouled by Andre Miller_. He's at the line for the four-point play. Wow!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

The Denver announcer is extremely annoying. "Kenyon Martin THROWING IT DOWN!"

Pierce's shot is smooth. He's has hit his last four shots and is looking very good.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Pierce is on fire tonight. Watch out Denver.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

The Celtics are shooting 65% and Pierce is 5-6 for eleven points in the first quarter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Two consecutive turnovers. :sigh: Sloppy basketball has plauged the Celtics this season.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

I hope PP drops 40+...I just want him to kill tonight...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

The Celtics lead the Nuggets by two at the end of the first quarter, 31-29:



> *Boston Celtics STATISTICS *<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*Players*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">5-7</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">4-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, SG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">O. Greene, PG</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*13-21*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-5*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-2*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">31</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">61.9%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">80.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Justin Reed is once again in the game early. Doc is so weird.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Raef is slowly coming out of his slump...It's good to see...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Perkins and LaFrentz are both hitting the offensive boards for put-backs. That's _very_ encouraging. The Celtics need to step it up though. Defense has been bad and offense has slowed down recently.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

did pierce dissappear since the first quarter??


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> did pierce dissappear since the first quarter??


Nope.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Tommy: "I give up."

:rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

The guy in the Red Sox hat is kicked out.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*



Premier said:


> The guy in the Red Sox hat is kicked out.


Does anyone know what he said?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Wow what a crybaby Anthony is.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Carmelo Anthony is called for an offensive foul for knocking down Ricky Davis and then a technical foul for throwing the ball at the hoop.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Was it just me or did they call that foul on Paul before he even got 2 Carmelo?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Not 2 good of a way 2 open up the third...Ricky better heat up and we better lock down, or we can kiss this game goodbye.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

damn ricky i could do better than 1-10


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

my boy andre is gonna get the tripple double tonight


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Al with a career high three assists?

What did I miss?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

When in doubt, WWPD, What Would Paul Do?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

scalabrine couldnt defend me...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

This is pretty embarrassing.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

I didn't even realize we were getting our asses kicked like this. It is pretty embaressing.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ricky is the big reason why were losing. I know we should have other options, but damn...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Please get Scalabrine out of the game. While you're at it sit Ricky too. This game is long past over, let's get Gomes some PT.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

Great job Scalabrine. Way to pick your own man off and leave Boykins wide open for 3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 30: Celtics (12-17) at Nuggets (14-17*

I just wish the Celtics could win two nights in a row again.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

goodnight fellas im goin to watch the sugar bowl...go Georgia!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I didn't know Perkins was thrown out!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I say Ricky stop shooting and let Delonte just keep firing away.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

WOW this game is auful

And Delonte is 9-10 with 20 points, not a good shooter Prem?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> WOW this game is auful
> 
> And Delonte is 9-10 with 20 points, not a good shooter Prem?


He never said West wasn't a good shooter, just not as good as me and you crack him up to be, which I'll admit 2...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Boynkins just jumped over Scal


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> He never said West wasn't a good shooter, just not as good as me and you crack him up to be, which I'll admit too...


No he said that. I forget the thread but I swear on my life he said "Delonte is a below average to average shooter"


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Is Banks still a better option at the point KH? You said that.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Average is good. I know exactly what you are talking about though...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> WOW this game is auful
> 
> And Delonte is 9-10 with 20 points, not a good shooter Prem?


I remember Walker having some similar games, didn't make him the next Bird, did it? 

Also, he's (Delonte) still not a 63% shooter as he was made out to be in the preseason and never will be.

BUT he's freaking hot right now and should shoot as much as possible.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Average is good. I know exactly what you are talking about though...


Ok, but average is average, good is good


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Is Banks still a better option at the point KH? You said that.


Depends on what you want...

Offense = West
Defense = Banks

At this point I'd say we need defense more than offense...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Depends on what you want...
> 
> Offense = West
> Defense = Banks
> ...


Banks has been terrible on defense lately. Aggressive defense doesn't = strong defense.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Depends on what you want...
> 
> Offense = West
> Defense = Banks
> ...


Banks has NOT been good at all on defense lately


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

He just pretty much threw down Paul Pierce and they don't call a foul on Martin?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> He just pretty much threw down Paul Pierce and they don't call a foul on Martin?


:rofl: Andre Miller got the foul. May as well have called it on someone down in Orlando...wow.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> He just pretty much threw down Paul Pierce and they don't call a foul on Martin?


I hate K-Mart


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

WHAT! Where the heck was the foul on Pierce at?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Foul on Pierce? :rofl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> I didn't know Perkins was thrown out!


Honestly, what did Perk do? Was he rebounding at a 48 rebounds per 48 minute rate again?

"You know who played very well in short minutes tonight? Perkins, five rebounds in five minutes."

Thanks for reading my mind Tommy.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Does _lately_ really take away from all the great defense he has played throughout this year alone...Exactly...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Mr. Referee. Can you plese not call touch fouls with less than a minute to go in the game?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Does _lately_ really take away from all the great defense he has played throughout this year alone...Exactly...


what? he has played less than ten games. He was only good in the first 3


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> what? he has played less than ten games. He was only good in the first 3


http://www.nba.com/games/20051231/BOSLAC/boxscore.html


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20051231/BOSLAC/boxscore.html


I was reffering to defense


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

You can say that he hasn't played as he's capable of playing it, but Banks is the last guy I worry about when it comes to defense...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> what? he has played less than ten games. He was only good in the first 3


Yeah, but you know he's going to get it going again soon. He was playing normal he first 3 now he's just struggling a little. Even while struggling defensively, he remains an average defender.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Yeah, but you know he's going to get it going again soon. He was playing normal he first 3 now he's just struggling a little. Even while struggling defensively, he remains an average defender.


But Delonte has been nothing but good on D and Offense so you can not take him out of his spot yet. Besides Marcus has had a lot of turnover problems


----------

